# How to catch a fish without taking out all the rocks. . . .



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Any suggestions??? I need to get out an acei that is holding and she is tooooo smart! I've tried a big net, a small net, a medium net. . . just can't get her. I'm open for suggestions other than taking out all the rocks!  If it comes down to that, I'll just leave her in there. Not interested in selling the fry or anything, just think its awful that they have such a short life if I can't get her out!


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Try using a hand to corner her. Also, remember to scoop the net from under. You can also try to put a big cup in the tank, chase her into it and quickly cover the cup and take it out of the tank. I did this with my old pleco to avoid getting his fins stuck in the net.


----------



## jmartyg (May 3, 2007)

i use a clear pastic bag at times. i spread the mouth of it open with air bubbles and rocks.. the one im after eventually runs into it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Try #1... if they are not wary, they will come up for food. Sometimes you can capture a fish very easily at first if you are quick with the net, always worth a try. Sometimes you get a second chance because they have not figured out they are the target yet. But once they know they are a target they will be smart enough to flee. Mbuna can be very smart, hugging the rocks. As you seem to have found out.

Try #2... Sometimes you can catch them in the early morning, or when they are dazed during the dark night. Sneek in and surprise them before they wake up and their eyes adjust. If you do it right they are dazed and confused. But if they hide in a lot of rocks, like Mbuna mostly, it may not work.

#3 ...also you could try to set up a trap of some sort. with food as bait or try to trick them into cornering themselves, get them to go thru some rocks into the net. takes creativity on your part. Mbuna will learn to be wary of your tricks thou.

#4... take most of the rocks out


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! She doesn't really come to the top for food anymore, her mouth is too full. . . I think I may try to get her in the morning when I first turn on the lights. . . hadn't thought of that one before. It's funny, when I put the net in, I will just leave it in there for a bit for the fish to get used to it. By the time I come back, all of the fish will swim in and out of it but her. . . she goes to the other side of the tank immediately. Never thought fish could be so smart! May try the clear bag trick too. Let you know how it goes! Thanks again!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

after trying some of the above suggestions with no success, I usually have success with taking out only half the rocks and chasing her to the open side of the tank. It's better than all the rocks I guess.


----------



## Stussi613 (May 8, 2009)

I have used a plastic soda bottle with the top cut off and inserted back upside down with food in it with success, but since yours isn't eating it might not work as well. I found the Aceii that I had in my previous set up, and one in particular, to be the hardest fish to catch using any method.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Catching them early in the morning has worked only once for me. It all depends if the fish you want sleeps in an area that you can easily get to. In my opinion, the best and fastest way to catch them is to remove all the rocks. I take the opportunity to give the tank a good cleaning after that and then put all the rocks back in.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

i could never catch my fish until i pruchased a big net. try somehow corner the fish and use two nets to chase them tino one usually the bigger one. works for me.


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

if you chase/stress a fish that is holding for too long it may eat its eggs..


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I also found acei to be the hardest to catch. I finally did remove all the rocks (leaving only those on the bottom layer) and still had to chase the acei around with two nets for a while. Sigh. Finally got him, though.

Instead of removing her, why don't you build a "fry pile" in the tank with small stones. She'll spit into the pile (my mama lab did twice) and this gives the fry a fighting chance even with synos in the tank . ..


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

The fry pile is a great idea. Its easy and stress free on the fish.


----------



## volatilesal (Jul 21, 2009)

Do a BIG water change, enough so there's only a few inches left. You'd probably want to keep some of the old water. This works especially well if your subtrate is well sloped (deep in back, shallow in front). I easily removed four fish from my tank this way the other day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fry pile is a great idea if you don't need to save maximum fry. I do what Kanorin mentioned...do a water change, remove one rock pile, chase the fish I want to the open end and use an egg crate divider to hold him/her there while I net them.

I have way too many rocks in my tank to use 2 nets, hands, bottles or find them sleeping in the substrate. Basically there are only 2-3 inch patches of substrate...the rest is rocks. Once they go in, they don't come out, LOL.


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Ah. . . a pile-o-rocks for the fry. Duh! Now why didn't I think of that! :thumb: I have an empty corner in the back that will work great for that! We have a big net. . .but too many rocks to really maneuver around with it. I have a big holey rock in the tank, but most of the holes are big and the other fish can get to them.  Thanks for the responses! It has helped A LOT!


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Think this might work?? I didn't have any big rocks, so I made a small cave with some slate, and then put some larger river rocks all over it. I sat and watched and none of the other fish can get into it. She is in the bottom picture scoping it out.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

siliconing a planting pot from any plants you may have kept works too, if you dont have any then you can buy planting kits for pennies

-Paul


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

She doesn't seem to be holding anymore. . . but I don't see any fry either. Oh well! At least I tried!  I will just leave the rocks in there for next time.


----------

